# Birch Run Mi 2019



## alleyyooper (Jun 8, 2019)

Birch Run Michigan a sleepy small farming town. then in the mid 1970's they started holding snowmobile grass drags about once a month every summer.

I suppose a developer saw that nice big chunk of land in a different light. By 1980 the grass drag raceing was gone and a huge out let mall came into being. With the out let mall came a car dealer ship and many fast food resturants out side of that sleepy little town

the Car Dealer ship was a Chevrolet dealer till GM started whacking dealers and brands. today it is a Buick and Chevolet dealer owned by Andy Suski. 
They have put on a car show there this years being the 20th.









My T shirt model.





And fat man.





Our nearest neighbor, 29 Ford street rod. Also a top 20 award winner.





Next is our next closest also a top 20 award winter. Hey when You have seen one 1986 and up Corvette you have seen about all there is to see. 





 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 8, 2019)

We were given ballots and voted on who we thought was the best of the best. I took 30 pictures. All but a couple that left before lunch, All thre reast were Corvettes from a 1959 to a 2019 model.

Top 20 winner.














Top 20 




Top 20 I like this one because it is box stock 6 banger powered.







 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 9, 2019)

One orther of the 3 Buicks being showen a top 20 car.




Over sized Corbra Kit Car, top 20. I really enjoyed talking to this owner 6'2" 325 pounds who said the car fits him. Wheel base is 94 inches on this model with the tub getting the extra inches.





Movie star car, James Bond driven.










 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 9, 2019)

Top 20












Top 20.




Engine in a rat rod. though could be a Buick V6 230 cid I believe.








Top 20





Top 20 the 3d Buick there.







 Al


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jun 9, 2019)

My cousin lives in the Frankenmuth area. His oldest, Mark (56 now) raced circle track at Birch Run and Flint. Asphalt.

Shaffer Berline (sp) sponsored him. He worked there in the shop.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 9, 2019)

Shaffer Berline the Chryslet dealer in Frankinmuth.

 Al


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jun 9, 2019)

alleyyooper said:


> Shaffer Berline the Chryslet dealer in Frankinmuth.
> 
> Al



That’s where my cousins oldest boy Mark worked.

His race car was always blue & yellow and number 62.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 10, 2019)

Never went to the roundie roundie things.
This week end is a good example of what sissies they are(NASCAR). It rained so they called the race. All the dumb people who bought tickets to watch from the stands got screwed, the race is going to be held monday so if you want to use your ticket you have to take time off work.

Mean while the GP racers have pulled in the pits in their open cars and put RAIN tires on their open cockpit cars and are back on the track.


 Al


----------



## 67L36Driver (Jun 10, 2019)

With a Mopar dealer, the fans expected Marks race car to be powered by a small block Dodge/Plymouth. They were greatly disappointed to find a sbc Chebby.

So, he searched until they found small block Dodge engines left over from Richard Petty’s efforts.


----------

